# What Adjustments or Additions Would You Like to See?



## loglady (Oct 19, 2018)

You are all so creative, so I figured I'd ask this because I'm really interested in what you think!

For me, personally, I think many of the NPCs we all know and love have lost a lot of their charm compared to previous AC games. For example, Isabelle is at the marketplace to only give you information that you can access easily in your sidebar. I miss having conversations with her and being able to work on different goals and projects with her. Same goes for the others, either they're there to host an event or simply just... there in general.

Instead, it could be cute if you could ask to change the campsite tune (?) or even ask for advice on improving your campsite, etc. when you talk to Isabelle. Leif could run a gardening shop in the marketplace, and you could buy trees and bushes that you can plant in your campsite and/or at the other camping locations available. I feel like that way, it would make the game feel much more authentic and immersive.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

Yeah, more actual shop would be nice, I mean at one point you get all the stuff and we def. need a better way to get flowers and gardening things.

Also probably my pet peeves but some spacial things doesn't make sense when you can't move freely in the campground when something seems to be 3x3 but then you can't move because things need an extra square space. Also the exact touch when you poke villagers etc. could be better, sometime it just clicks on the sky or the wrong one.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 20, 2018)

To save campsite layouts. 
And to stop telling me to invite this villager every time i craft. I get it. I made all their items. I'm busy leveling others at the moment game.


----------



## loglady (Oct 20, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> To save campsite layouts.
> And to stop telling me to invite this villager every time i craft. I get it. I made all their items. I'm busy leveling others at the moment game.



I was thinking about saving campsite layouts pretty much since I switched from my first! I really hope they add that soon.

Also agree with you on the invite thing. I hope they'll get rid of that or add the option to turn it off like they did with the campsite setup thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah, more actual shop would be nice, I mean at one point you get all the stuff and we def. need a better way to get flowers and gardening things.
> 
> Also probably my pet peeves but some spacial things doesn't make sense when you can't move freely in the campground when something seems to be 3x3 but then you can't move because things need an extra square space. Also the exact touch when you poke villagers etc. could be better, sometime it just clicks on the sky or the wrong one.



I hope there'll be a better way to get flowers and things as well. It feels annoying to talk to Lloyd (or whatever that gyroid's name is) to pay for seeds from a list. I miss when Leif would help out with that stuff and it felt much more natural the way that was conducted.

I totally agree with you on the spacial issues and poking villagers. I can't tell you how many times I tapped on the wrong villager over and over again!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> To save campsite layouts.
> And to stop telling me to invite this villager every time i craft. I get it. I made all their items. I'm busy leveling others at the moment game.



Yeah I almost flipped when they kept telling me about Maple like gdi man I know I'm done with her ksdjhjfdg.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Oct 20, 2018)

I personally would enjoy if we could interact with everything, just like how the other villagers do. I don't like how we can't interact with anything, at all.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 20, 2018)

I wish that whenever you leveled up, you could choose which villager you want to meet from a list of three. Knowing that Octavian and Julian are in the games and that I can't get to them yet drives me nuts. If you could be able to pick from three randomly chosen animals, you coukd get your most desired out of the way without unlocking seven unwanted tier 5 villagers in a row.


----------



## Imbri (Oct 20, 2018)

Vary the weather. Every day is a perfect day. I'd love to see a shower once in a while or snow falling in the winter.


----------



## princepoke (Oct 21, 2018)

I think I just generally want to be able to see a bit more character differentiated/more different talking? and perhaps some events thatre not Hoard-This-New-Item or Plant-Flower-Get-Bug-Randomly centric.. maybe something that would actually get us to talk to the villagers, or give items to them or build something

its a great game, but everything is very repetitive n ive been having a hard time pushing myself to come back each time tbh (sighs)

perhaps even an island-counter part would be amazing as well! (one thats more "play together w friends on an island, running around" rather than just the one where we pay/request to get in, and get items/money)


----------



## Roald_fan (Oct 22, 2018)

I want interactions with others to be more meaningful.  Instead of just kudos and market box purchases.  Just something else.  Maybe being able to choose from a list of phrases I can say, although I can see that becoming almost as tedious.

I know they want to make money, but let me use bells to buy special cookies more than every once in awhile.  Just make them incredibly expensive, like 50 leaf tickets OR 150,000 bells.  I would do it.  And I would be motivated to play the game more to earn more bells to spend on cookies.


----------



## loglady (Oct 23, 2018)

princepoke said:


> I think I just generally want to be able to see a bit more character differentiated/more different talking? and perhaps some events thatre not Hoard-This-New-Item or Plant-Flower-Get-Bug-Randomly centric.. maybe something that would actually get us to talk to the villagers, or give items to them or build something
> 
> its a great game, but everything is very repetitive n ive been having a hard time pushing myself to come back each time tbh (sighs)
> 
> perhaps even an island-counter part would be amazing as well! (one thats more "play together w friends on an island, running around" rather than just the one where we pay/request to get in, and get items/money)



I totally understand you. I just skip through anything the villagers have to say because I get so bored reading the same thing over and over again. Also, I feel like they say the same things all the time no matter the friendship level, so I wish that the dialogue could be personalized based on that, even.
I wish they were more creative with the events, too.

An improved island counterpart would be great! It sucks how we're able to have a list full of friends but they closest thing we can do to talking to/visiting any of them is giving them kudos.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roald_fan said:


> I want interactions with others to be more meaningful.  Instead of just kudos and market box purchases.  Just something else.  Maybe being able to choose from a list of phrases I can say, although I can see that becoming almost as tedious.
> 
> I know they want to make money, but let me use bells to buy special cookies more than every once in awhile.  Just make them incredibly expensive, like 50 leaf tickets OR 150,000 bells.  I would do it.  And I would be motivated to play the game more to earn more bells to spend on cookies.



Yes to all of that!! I elaborated more on the interaction thing in my last post, but I think the fortune cookie thing is a great idea. It's almost like a constant reminder of "oh, yeah, you guys want to earn money" which, though understandable, takes away from its charm.


----------



## Xyla (Oct 23, 2018)

So badly want a larger area of my campsite to decorate. It?s so tiny atm and there?s so many hundreds of beautiful furnitures 

Also fortune cookies lower pricing cos 50 tickets per is crazy especially when you get so many double ups


----------



## biker (Oct 23, 2018)

Well I'd like to be able to craft back clothes given by villagers, because once you lose it it's forever and it's quite bad.


----------



## Roald_fan (Oct 23, 2018)

loglady said:


> Yes to all of that!! I elaborated more on the interaction thing in my last post, but I think the fortune cookie thing is a great idea. It's almost like a constant reminder of "oh, yeah, you guys want to earn money" which, though understandable, takes away from its charm.


I meant with other actual players rather than NPCs, but I agree with that, too.  Also, your username is awesome.


----------



## biker (Oct 29, 2018)

Also more hair and eye colors would be highly appreciated.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 29, 2018)

Different types of events! I'm so tired of fishing and growing flowers. Why can't we catch bugs for a change? ACNL had a lot of variety so I know there's even more that I'm not thinking of.

And since our character has a cell phone, why can't we take selfies!? I want to be able to take a selfie with my precious animal babies. ;o;


----------



## Flare (Oct 29, 2018)

Fortune Cookies to be priced for 20 LTs. That is all.


----------



## boring (Nov 1, 2018)

Seeing Lief and his shop, with the addition of being able to plant trees, flowers + bushes would really REALLY complete the feeling of making the campsite your own I think 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> Fortune Cookies to be priced for 20 LTs. That is all.



this message is public utility


----------



## Vonny (Nov 1, 2018)

Make leaf tickets fairly priced. Digital items shouldn?t be $15 each (what 350 leaf tickets converts to)


----------

